# Need For Speed Rivals Spielstand löschen?



## Cr4shCraft (30. November 2013)

*Need For Speed Rivals Spielstand löschen?*

Hallo Liebe Community
Ich habe eine Frage und zwar wie kann man bei Need For Speed Rivals seinen Spielstand löschen?
Währe nett wenn ich ein paar Antworten bekomme.
Lg Cr4shCraft


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Need For Speed Rivals Spielstand löschen?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im Ernst: Welches Betriebssystem hast Du am laufen? Schau' mal in den "Eigenen Dateien" / Benutzer / Dokumente nach einem entsprechenden Ordner á la "Electronic Arts", "NfS Rivals" oder ähnlich. Die im entsprechenden Ordner enthaltenen Dateien löschen und m.E. _haben Sie fertig_.


----------

